# Sticky  USA Frogs (Dartfrog Warehouse) / Lotters



## Scott

( ... this is a very important repost of a comment by Zookeeper Doug. We're pinning it here - with a link to the original thread, because of its importance)

-o-

Ladies and Gentlmen,

It is my sincerest honor and privilege to share with you, the opinion of Dr. Stefan Lotters with respect to USA Frog.

I believe his word deserves to stand on its own without my usual snark and sarcasm.

The following is an edited, by Stefan, version of the original document he sent directly to Rick Washer and Dillion Washer, intended for public distribution.

Enjoy



Dr. Stephan Lotters said:


> To whom it may Concern
> 
> Misuse of Lötters et al., 2007, “Poison Frogs” with regard to poison frog morph design on usafrog.com
> 
> It has come to my attention that the webpage Redirecting you to usafrog.com | donotlink.com has taken certain liberties with sections of “Poison Frogs: Biology, Species, and Captive Husbandry'”, a book I am the main author of. Various passages of this book have been used on this webpage as justification for designing unnatural color morphs. That is mixing different natural color morphs of one poison frog species.
> 
> Apart from that I find designing morphs most disgusting, the makers of the designer morphs, on their webpage, notably misuse and incorrectly interpret passages from pages 85, 86, 96-97, 236, 530, and 549 of our book. My opinion and that of other poison frog researchers as well as serious hobby frog breeders is that one must not mix color morphs!
> 
> Given hundreds of natural morphs already exist in nature, encompassing a rainbow of colors and patterns, there exists no justifiable need for such practices. Even if they didn’t, this is reckless and unnatural. Regardless of justifications, the creation of designer morphs is not encouraged anywhere in our book!
> 
> None of the photographs of the front and back covers of our book, or pictures of the pages within it are used on the above mentioned webpage with any permission. Their use should not be considered an endorsement of the ideas of USA Frog.
> 
> I prompted the holders of Redirecting you to usafrog.com | donotlink.com to remove the above mentioned book as a reference for making designer morphs!
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Stefan Lotters


Dr. Lotters was kind enough to prepare his opinion, on University letterhead, so as to remove any doubt as to the authenticity. Dr Lotters has given me permission to share this document with the poison frog community.



Dr. Stefan Lotters said:


> I will be very happy if you could distribute this, as I expect you are registered in the various groups (I am not even on Facebook (very old-fashioned)). You have my full permission to distribute the document and use it. Would be good to have some feedback.


Unfortunately, Dendroboard sets a file limit for sharing PDFs. I have attached a JPG for now and will find a way to distribute the PDF.


----------



## Scott

*Re: USA Frogs / Lotters*

For those interested in the original thread (lots of reading - but worth it for our hobby), you can find it here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/166449-dartfrog-warehouse-usdartfrog-safedartfrogs-designerfrogs-usafrog.html


----------

